
Smashing the Galilean Moons into Jupiter – JavaScript and WebGL Physics - pplonski86
https://thehappykoala.github.io/Harmony-of-the-Spheres/#/scenario/Destroying%20the%20Galilean%20Moons
======
ArtWomb
This is cool. Animation is pretty smooth. Could certainly make a game out of
simulating solar systems, adding mass, and watching the resultant turbulent
flow ;)

~~~
the_happy_koala
That's the intention!

